
Amp your remote meetings with BWAMP - patrick-fs
https://bwamp.me/
======
mmastrac
This is a company-wide "show HN" for us here at FullStory. We had a workforce
that was 80% office-based and went to 100% remote. There was a lot we lost in
that transition, so a number of engineers started working on a tool that would
give us back that interaction.

On our weekly company-wide meeting we've got 100-200 people joining into the
BWAMP session alongside the hangout and it adds a ton of colour.

There's also a volume slider so you can get "just enough BWAMP" and not go
crazy.

~~~
jamestenglish
My experience: The first thing I see is a big in your face "please accept our
cookies so that this will work!"

Uh, what is it? Do I want it to work? I tentatively click "YES COOKIES"

Big cookie plea is now replaced with a big "Sign in with Google/Slack"

Hold up! What the hell is this thing? I am not just going to potentially link
you to my slack or gmail!

There is a sandbox mode button? What is this thing, why would I need to run it
in a sandbox?!?!

The only way to know what this is or will do without actually trying it is to
watch a youtube video and the explanation doesn't even come until 20 seconds
into the video!

I imagine this would have gotten more traction on HN if your page contained
even a single line of text explaining what this is: an interactive sound
board. Rather than forcing users to watch a video or try out some unknown
thing first.

------
evolve2k
The video gave a bit of an idea, but on your homepage it might be good to have
more of an explanation.

Problem - Are your online meetings missing something?

How to BWAMP. Step 1. Do blah Step 2. Do another thing Step 3. Success!

Getting a short descriptor would help everyone grok what it does.

------
nixpulvis
Can you solve the "calendar events not showing up at the right place at the
right time" issue I'm having too? My google calendar seems a bit unreliable
these days.

